# Help choosing my next boat



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

My hiatus of living on land here in the Dominican Republic will probably come to an end within the next few years, which means we can go sailing again.

We currently have a 1973 Morgan OI 36 on that hard in Canada and that was the boat to bring my wife and I through the Carribean chain. Here is the delema. We've adopted 2 medium size dogs. I hate having dogs on a boat. First they are a pain in the ass and second dogs really don't enjoy sailing, but I'm not about to give them away, so.....in order to make life more enjoyable onboard I'm looking for the following. 36-42' sailboat, centre cockpit with walkthrough, short draft and an opening transom so the dogs can at least step into the dinghy. I found a 44' Irwin, but the draft is too deep. I'll deal with price at a later date, just looking at my options at the moment. I think a catamaran is my best bet, but way too much money. Your thoughts please.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, I'm on a 1973 Morgan OI 41 non-walkthrough with one dog. I don't see a need to adapt for my dog,- he's 18 pounds. I'm not sure of what dog needs would require a boat change. Do dogs need to walk through? If so, where are they headed? You "hate having dogs on the boat", but you choose to adapt your home to accomodate these dogs. You say "medium size dogs", but they need an open transom to access a dinghy! Are you folding to accept a need that is beyond the dog requirements? Shouldn't a pet enhance your life? Whatever you decide, take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

CF, certainly not the response I expected from you. You have a small 18lb dog, which is very easy to bring in and out of the dinghy and the same in the cabin. One of my dogs is 45lbs and the other 55lbs. It is very difficult to lift dogs this size out of a dinghy on a boat with a high freeboard which is why an opening transom would work best.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

canadianseamonkey said:


> CF, certainly not the response I expected from you. You have a small 18lb dog, which is very easy to bring in and out of the dinghy and the same in the cabin. One of my dogs is 45lbs and the other 55lbs. It is very difficult to lift dogs this size out of a dinghy on a boat with a high freeboard which is why an opening transom would work best.


Yeah, I see the problem better now. You said "medium" sized dogs, which makes me think of the 25 to 30 pounders. You have what I would call two big dogs and you stated, "I hate having dogs on the boat and they are a pain in the ass." 'seems you would do you and the dogs a favor to find them another home. It's your call....or is it? If I wasn't enjoying my dog he'd be in somebody's back yard!








Take care an djoy, Aythya crew


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Not saying it will work in your case, but a potential option.
The Doggy Boat Ladder by Paws Aboard: The Best Dog Boat Ramp / Ladder for Pet Safety Available
I do not have any experience with it, but it could be worth looking at or something equal.

marty


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

I love dogs (and cats too for that matter) but for me they simply do not mix with boats. Day sailing off a marina is altogether a different matter but living with them on board, rowing to shore in the pouring rain, cleaning up the kitty litter, nah sorry.


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

CaptainForce said:


> Yeah, I see the problem better now. You said "medium" sized dogs, which makes me think of the 25 to 30 pounders. You have what I would call two big dogs and you stated, "I hate having dogs on the boat and they are a pain in the ass." 'seems you would do you and the dogs a favor to find them another home. It's your call....or is it? If I wasn't enjoying my dog he'd be in somebody's back yard!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CF unless you have useful information to share regarding my question on finding another boat, please don't waste any further bandwith. No need to get personal when I'm asking for help finding a boat.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

canadianseamonkey said:


> .......... Here is the delema. We've adopted 2 medium size dogs. I hate having dogs on a boat. First they are a pain in the ass and second dogs really don't enjoy sailing, but I'm not about to give them away, so.....in order to make life more enjoyable onboard I'm looking for the following. 36-42' sailboat, centre cockpit with walkthrough, short draft and an opening transom so the dogs can at least step into the dinghy. I found a 44' Irwin, but the draft is too deep. I'll deal with price at a later date, just looking at my options at the moment. I think a catamaran is my best bet, but way too much money. Your thoughts please.


I'm sorry if you thought I was straying away from your request. When looking at your original post, I interpreted your "delema" as more of a dog problem than a boat problem. As you ask, "Your thoughts please", I've been candid, but it's not my purpose to be offensive. Sincerely, Aythya crew


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

We had a 55-lb dog on a 33-ft boat (not by choice, promise made to my dying kid brother that we'd take care of his dog for him if he didn't make it) and I have to agree that it could be interpreted as a dog problem and not a boat problem. The dog didn't need to walk onto the dinghy, we built a platform (a.k.a., the gangplank) for the dog to step onto, then jump down into the dinghy. The key was making it large enough that she could stand all 4 feet on the platform. Buying a sheet of plywood and some line was a LOT cheaper than getting a different boat!

this photo was taken for a different purpose but still should give you the idea. One person stood on the boat to guide the dog onto the platform, the other positioned the dinghy below and waited to receive the dog and guide her onto the dinghy. We lived at a mooring this way for 2 summers before moving dog to a marina.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't see how a center cockpit would be on the same boat as an opening transom. An opening transom to me opens to the level of the cockpit sole. In a center cockpit it would be deck level.

Is that a Schipperke I see up there? Great boat dogs, 2 of my neighbors have them.


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

wingNwing said:


> We had a 55-lb dog on a 33-ft boat (not by choice, promise made to my dying kid brother that we'd take care of his dog for him if he didn't make it) and I have to agree that it could be interpreted as a dog problem and not a boat problem. The dog didn't need to walk onto the dinghy, we built a platform (a.k.a., the gangplank) for the dog to step onto, then jump down into the dinghy. The key was making it large enough that she could stand all 4 feet on the platform. Buying a sheet of plywood and some line was a LOT cheaper than getting a different boat!
> 
> this photo was taken for a different purpose but still should give you the idea. One person stood on the boat to guide the dog onto the platform, the other positioned the dinghy below and waited to receive the dog and guide her onto the dinghy. We lived at a mooring this way for 2 summers before moving dog to a marina.


Thanks. I've tried this type of stuff when we had our other dog sailing with us and it's just not practical when sailing full time. When raining or alone on the boat it's also dangerous. Kudos to you for keeping your word to your kid brother, the dog is one lucky guy.


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

mitiempo said:


> I don't see how a center cockpit would be on the same boat as an opening transom. An opening transom to me opens to the level of the cockpit sole. In a center cockpit it would be deck level.
> 
> Is that a Schipperke I see up there? Great boat dogs, 2 of my neighbors have them.


In the centre cockpits it's more or less stairs built into the transom instead of an actual opening much like on a catamaran. I may have to compromise and eliminate the centre cockpits which would leave me with many more choices.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

mitiempo said:


> ............Is that a Schipperke I see up there? Great boat dogs, 2 of my neighbors have them.


Yes, an easy boat dog that knows where to leave his product!


















No rowing ashore and he barks at other boats in the fog that I can only see on radar!
Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Like others have said I can't see you finding an opening transom and a centre cockpit. 

But as an aft cockpit boat what about a Beneteau Idylle 43 or 44. I think you need an older one to get the opening transom but am not sure.

Good cruising boat some had 240 galls of water tankage!


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

TQA thanks for actually answering my question. The Bavaria is another model that I know of, but I'm sure there are many out there just not many members answering...they must be sailing.


----------

